# Speakers Not Working After Sub and Amp Installation



## timthefunnyman (Oct 30, 2012)

Today I decided to install 2 Kenwood KFC-W112S 12 inch subs along with a Sony amp: XM-GTX1852 in my 1999 BMW 323i.

After finishing all of the wiring, and turning the radio on, only the subwoofers were outputting sound. None of the stock speakers inside the car were making any noise. The method I used for wiring involved Ting into the speaker wires and remote wire near the stock amp. I'm using the stock head unit.

The guide I used to install the amp and subs is here:
http://www.timsland.com/share/downlo...Guide.pdf.html
The guide is titled: BSW BMW E46 Subwoofer System by BSW Installation Guide: d110.e46 for BMW 3 Series Sedan 99-05 (E46)

After looking at everything, I decided to pull everything back out and wire everything back to how it was before I touched it. The speakers still do not work. The stock amp appears to be on without the car even being on. It gets hot really quick. What would cause this?

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DennisCooper! (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi,

Bad wiring is certainly one of the foremost reasons! How experienced are you with 12V electrical wiring? if very experienced, you most likely made some basic errors somewhere so please re-visit and fault find. If not experienced, I highly suggest you find a local reputable car audio installer and let them do the work before you potentially cause a fire for which your insurance company may well not pay out for!

Cheers, Dennis!


----------

